# *WARNING* Not for the light of heart *WARNING* Graphic - Abuse at Conklin Dairy Farm



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I watched the whole video and never have I felt this angry before. I had to run to the bathroom to throw up because of how sick the torture these poor cows were going through was. If I ever had a chance to get my hands on those sick *******s who are doing this...


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Th--th--they stabbed those cows... with a rake... :shock:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

eh. uh. :-( thats so sad. some one should stab thoughs men with a rake and see how they feel. :evil:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

well ****..i'm right beside Ohio. i watched the whole thing, and oh, guess what they have punching bags, kick pads, etc etc for?? anger maybe? coz hell, I think someone needs to sit in a padded room with them. >.o
it's ridiculous, I mean really..you can't take care of what makes you a living and keeps you out from under a **** bridge? ugh and to think some people could ever deserve another chance at anything, I'd love to beat every last bit of him out their nasty bodies. -.o;;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, I watched all of it. 

My idea to cure animal abuse? Anything that these dumb idiots do to the animals should be done to them? They like smashing a cow's head with their foot? Great. We have these great things called stilettos that would go nicely with their face. They like poking a cow in the stomach with a pitchfork? Great. Let's see how their fat *** bellies can take it. They like to punch cows in the utters? Great. We can take a high heels to their balls also. 

The nerve of some people. I just don't get it. And the sad part is, that is not the only farm that kind of stuff is happening at. It's happening everywhere.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with your post, Tennessee, but I do disagree with one bit - it is not happening everywhere. This is not the norm; it's disgusting, but it isn't the norm.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm...shaking. 

Believe me, I can handle a lot, but..I didn't even watch the entire thing (and not only because my computer wouldn't stream half of it).

I-I don't even know what to say. These people are psychopaths, and freaks like this scare the daylights out of me. For me it's not even: oh, the poor innocent cow-though the treatment towards them in this vid makes me furious-it's the fact that someone does this sort of thing for fun. These guys need to be put away. For a long time. I'm not PETA or animal rights activist by any means, but I also am completely against going out and hurting something-animal or human-for fun. I can handle seeing blood and guts, I can handle seeing injury...but why would you do it for _enjoyment_?

That's all I can say right now. I'm still livid.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i completly agree tiff. whatever they do to the animals should be done to these people. i havent been this mad in a long time.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

They need the electric chair... Fry their arses! Anyone that effed up and sick needs to be put down, like a rabid dog.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey guys - Just a reminder to watch the language. Obviously a passionate subject (I haven't watched the video) but still need to keep it PG.

Carry on.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

my computer wouldn't load whole thing but holy (dare i say it) COW!!!! pooor baby D= i stoped when the dude did somthing to the cow's nose... that looked pain full


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I am at a complete loss for words. What kind of a sick . . . something . . . gets any kind of pleasure out of that!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't understand...there's good people starving to death in parts of the world... And yet, these people are still ALIVE? They're lucky,cuz if I lived closer I would do anything to make they're lives a living hell. Urgh! I'm so mad.

I don't understand why people like this don't get the electric chair... Honestly, we don't need them at all, they're not doing anything great, there's plenty of honest,hard working people who should have that job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

This is disgusting. All I see is two humans taking out their anger on animals that have no means of defending themselves. Not only are not able to truly attack, they cannot escape because of the small metal containers they are often in. I do not understand why our country can't be more harsh about animal cruelty. If not for the animals, it is well known that animal abuse leads to increased rates of drug abuse, homicidal tendencies, and domestic violence. These people need to go to jail and stay there. I do not want to see them given a chance again, ever. For this I have no tolerance.

If anyone gets updates on how this case is doing, please let us all know.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

That was $%^&ing disgusting! I could not have been the persone who recorded that. I woulda been grabing the rake and stabbing them with it. And those poor calves. Ugh. I want to beat them like they did those cows. Break their fingers and stab them. Hit them across the head with a metal pipe.


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

That guy deserves to have both his legs broke, and have the SH%$ Kicked out of him.. What goes around comes around! I am just so mad to see poor animals not treated with respect. This is part of the reason I eat organic or free rage as much at possible.. along with the health benefit. I was a butcher, and eat meat, ever animal deserves a good life, no mater how it may end.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know how I made it to the whole thing, but I did. The first calf made me want to stop 

Oh, if only I was in Ohio... they'd be removing my foot from their butt!

And I just called the Sheriff whose number is listed on he Fugly blog and left a message


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

JustDressageIt said:


> I agree with your post, Tennessee, but I do disagree with one bit - it is not happening everywhere. This is not the norm; it's disgusting, but it isn't the norm.


This is so so so not the norm. I do understand when the cows try and turn in the parlor, you can't ask them to please move but a pitchfork is over the top.

I also don't understand beating the calf they are trying to tube feed.

My husband grew up on a dairy farm. We worked as a herdscouple until we had to move due to his health. You don't get milk from stressed cows.

Please people - this is NOT the normal. Don't go postal on dairy farmers - or any farmers due to these absolute frickin idiots. The majority of us truly care for our animals.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't see the video, which is probably just as well.

However, I agree with mls and the others who say this is _not_ the norm.

Anyone who abuses animals, children, or someone weaker than they are needs to be locked away from society forever. They're nothing more than sociopaths.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

dedebird said:


> my computer wouldn't load whole thing


Not sure if you really want to see the whole thing - but my computer required me to hit play 3 times before I managed to get past the original calf beating scene. (which was replayed later on) Try hitting play again when it kicks you out.


I admit it, I have only been to two different dairy farms. A good friend worked at them.

It was NOTHING like this video. This video is the exception not the rule. An example of the bad egg of the industry.

The cows at both farms I visited walked into the parlor (almost always in the same order which I thought was so cool) on their own. They walked to their spots and stood quietly to be cleaned and hooked up. 

Yes, sometimes a little direction was required (as is with our horses) but no pitchforks or pry bars were used.

The individuals in that video most certainly have an anger management issue. Beating a restrained animal for no obvious reason shows that they truly have a screw missing some where in that head of theirs.

Happy content cows produce more milk. Those are not happy and content cows.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I didn't watch the video - not because my computer wont do it but because I can't - I can't handle watching things like this. I once watched about 10 seconds of a peta video that showed someone stepping on a dogs head to kill it and I had nightmares for a year. Literally. No exaggeration. So I wont click the video, but I agree that people like this need fried. Those who can, follow up - like suggested on the blog - call local police, call senators, whatever it takes - that's how these things get done. While I know some people don't like Fugly's "gang up" attitude, I have a lot of respect for the approach she takes - she knows she's getting word out there, and has enough dedicated readers to follow her lead and actually make the phone calls, write the letters, so this stuff isn't just ignored.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I just want to validate what others have said - this is not normal for dairy farming!

I will say that dairy cows are not treated like pets, but like livestock - valuable livestock!

So please don't use the blantant and outright cruelty captured on this video to condemn the dairy industry.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

maura said:


> I will say that dairy cows are not treated like pets, but like livestock - valuable livestock!


Great point. Just want to change one thing: VERY valuable livestock actually!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It was NOTHING like this video. This video is the exception not the rule. An example of the bad egg of the industry.
> 
> 
> Happy content cows produce more milk. Those are not happy and content cows.





maura said:


> I just want to validate what others have said - this is not normal for dairy farming!
> 
> I will say that dairy cows are not treated like pets, but like livestock - valuable livestock!
> 
> So please don't use the blantant and outright cruelty captured on this video to condemn the dairy industry.


Please take special note of these two posts. 
This thread was started to only condemn those in the video for their abuse - not the entire industry. As stated above, this video is NOT normal for the industry - this is one bad egg... a bad egg that needs to be brought to justice. 
I will not stop drinking milk, I just want be darn sure that the money I'm spending doesn't go to people like this.
People like this unfortunately give the innocent people a bad name - you know, the people who treat their herd well.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. I don't particularly like cows and IMHO, the only good use for them is milk, steaks, and hamburger, but that is so far over the line, it's in another galaxy. Do these people not know that hot-shots were created for a reason. Sure, it's unpleasant for the cow, but it gets them to move and it doesn't actually hurt them. And those poor babies, they have to be _taught_ how to drink from a bottle, you can't force it on them! That is thoroughly disgusting . It must take a real man to feel better about himself after beating the crap out of a newborn calf *shakes head*.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

JustDressageIt said:


> Please take special note of these two posts.
> This thread was started to only condemn those in the video for their abuse - not the entire industry. As stated above, this video is NOT normal for the industry - this is one bad egg... a bad egg that needs to be brought to justice.


Alwaysbehind and Maura were echoing what I said previously. We are making those statements as the makers of the video ask people to speak against the dairy industry in general. I don't recall the name of the organization and I for sure am not going back to watch the video again.

I don't consider myself a softie by any means but I watched that video hours ago and my stomach is still queasy.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

This is so sick. I can't even imagine what is going through those people's heads. 

But I know for sure that this isn't the norm, and it's far, far from it. My aunt has a dairy farm and their cows walk self willingly into the stall they are milked in because they get treats there (a tag on their neck closes the gait into it if there hasn't been a long enough time in between visits) and they seem quite happy, no abuse at all needed.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Brighteyes said:


> Th--th--they stabbed those cows... with a rake... :shock:


I don't even want to start thinking about they are doing in that video. I watched an absolutel horrible video a few months ago about animal abuse and I'm still trying to get rid of those images, so I didn't watch the video. 

People do those types of things to themselves, so why would an animal matter to them. Its pretty sick eh. This planet is really turning into a really good piece of work...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

All honor to you Allie (and take that as just my personal opinion, not an attack toward you since I don't mean it that way), but I hope you'd have put that on The Saloon since like you know, we have also very young members on HF when everyone over 13 can sign up here. That's absolutely something unsuitable for our youngest members.

Anyways, back to the video. I think these people has something horribly wrong in their life and they'd need treatments. People who treat innocent animals that way have to feel extremely bad inside.

Even I admit I couldn't help but when I saw that man stading behind the cow and hitting it with a pitchfork, I started to hope that this cow would have kicked him.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I've watched every PETA video and even the movie Earthlings all the way through, but I could NOT get passed the first few seconds. I felt like my stomach was up in my throat. If I ever, ever, saw one of these men I would walk right up to him and kick them so hard in the balls that he would never be able to reproduce again! Nor would I want him too. They are so sick and twisted, and it's another reason why I hate monsters like them.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Dear God, I managed to see the video.

I'm a tough old bird and everyone here knows my stance on slaughter, but that video actually made me tear up.

I watched the whole thing, although I didn't want to.

Those vile excuses for human beings need to be locked away forever. Oh, and castrated so they don't pass on their evil, inhumane genetic material.

Did anyone notice that they stomped, kicked and smacked the calves, but only attacked the cows when they were unable to get near them to kick?

The beatings and stabbings were bad enough, but when that one derelict started _bragging_ about the torture, I lost it.

What a total waste of space and breathing air. Horrible, evil people. There's a special place in Hell set aside for people like that.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Did anyone notice that they stomped, kicked and smacked the calves, but only attacked the cows when they were unable to get near them to kick?


Hitting the cows was bad enough, but especially the way they treated calves tore my heart.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry for double posting, but also I confirm that that's not a standard. Also one of my relatives has a dairy farm and she's one of the greatest animal lovers I know and would never ever do anything like that.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't watch it, but what comes to mind right off the bat is, who was the idiot sitting there taking a video of it??


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

^ um. hello. obviously the ones wanting this stopped. 

I managed to watch the whole thing. Those poor poor cows and especially the calfs. I noticed how they seemed to hit their heads the most. How horrible.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Equiniphile, the person apparently went in under cover, although I'd have been hard pressed not to attack the person abusing the animals if I was standing right there.

The abuse of the adult cows was bad enough, but the despicable things done to the calves made me sick to my stomach. Those poor babies, you could see the confusion and pain in their eyes.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't watch it since I'm only 13. And because I can handle seeing a lot of things, accidents, graphic injuries, but NOT animal abuse.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

paintsrule said:


> ^ um. hello. obviously the ones wanting this stopped.
> 
> I managed to watch the whole thing. Those poor poor cows and especially the calfs. I noticed how they seemed to hit their heads the most. How horrible.


Sorry to double post. I didn't watch the vid so I probably shouldn't comment, but in my defense I got the impression from the thread replies that the person filming was one of the ones trying to prove how "beast they are for torturing innocent cattle"


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, I see. I understand where you are coming from. I would have been very tempted to hurt the "men" who were hurting the animals, but the probable reason he didnt was because they would have turned around and hit him like they did the cows. He was probably waiting to get a very solid crimanal case instead of escalating the situation and having the abusers destroy the footage so they dont get punished and get to keep abusing the poor animals.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Exactly. That video has led to more than one arrest.

Unfortunately, I think what those horrible excuses for human beings were doing may only be misdemeanors in Ohio. :evil:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

paintsrule said:


> Oh, I see. I understand where you are coming from. I would have been very tempted to hurt the "men" who were hurting the animals, but the probable reason he didnt was because they would have turned around and hit him like they did the cows. He was probably waiting to get a very solid crimanal case instead of escalating the situation and having the abusers destroy the footage so they dont get punished and get to keep abusing the poor animals.


Exactly. What self-control:shock: I could never sit there without doing something or sobbing....even if I told myself over and over it would stop if I got footage


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I didn't watch it, but what comes to mind right off the bat is, who was the idiot sitting there taking a video of it??


Bearing in mind I have not watched the video (I can't), I was to the understanding the videos were static ie. hidden cameras placed in key positions, not being handheld?

Whitefoot - Earthlings, that was the one, first ten seconds gave me nightmares for a year.

I can't watch this kind of stuff, my heart is too delicate. I seriously can't get over the images when I see them. I've learned the hard way to not watch.


----------



## Tony The Pony (May 15, 2010)

I WANT TO KILL THEASE PEOPLE RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!why do people do this this


----------



## Tony The Pony (May 15, 2010)

I WANT TO KILL THEASE PEOPLE RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!why do people do this this is cruel isn it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Yea, it's cruel, but it's life, and we'll never be able to stop the people that make those poor choices


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> ^Yea, it's cruel, but it's life, and we'll never be able to stop the people that make those poor choices


This is what the criminal justice system is for, it usually does put a stop to people that make these poor choices when there is sufficient evidence against them. I believe these people have been arrested, and therefore I'd say the filming of the incidents was a success.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I will not watch the video because it upsets me too much to see animals abused but from the comments I can tell it was horrible.

I feel sorry for any animal that has to go through that kind of pain and suffering. Which is why I don't eat meat.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

roro said:


> This is what the criminal justice system is for, it usually does put a stop to people that make these poor choices when there is sufficient evidence against them. I believe these people have been arrested, and therefore I'd say the filming of the incidents was a success.


I'm aware that the justice system prevents some of this, but a lot of it, they won't even touch on. Take horse tripping, for example. It's been banned in a few states, but then the question arises, if they ban horse tripping they have to ban cattle tripping. A lot of rodeos have this as a main event. The justice system doesn't want to get involved with that.

Not even counting the things that the justice system doesn't know about: every individual who participates in animal abuse. They don't know most of this because it's down behind closed doors.

It sucks, but it's reality: The criminal justice system will never be able to put a stop to all animal cruelty


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Your point has now changed, before you did not mention all. It would be difficult to say that we could stop all animal cruelty, of course. But we can certainly stop some and hopefully if history tells us anything regulations and animal welfare will get better and better.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry, I meant in the first post to imply that we'll never get rid of cruelty, just cut down on the numbers


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, until they legalize it for people like us to just shoot people like them whenever we see something like that, it can never be stopped.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Dairy farm abuser charged with 12 counts of cruelty to animals | Farm and Dairy - The Auction Guide and Rural Marketplace


----------



## horselover1428 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have never seen anything like this..i like bursted out in tear and had to stop watchnig it.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Is anyone calling the number to investigate? Those poor animals. They don't deserve any of that. It is so awful. I hate seeing sufferring.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

937-645-4102 The Sherriffs number.... ask them about the Concklin Dairy farm investigation. Also ask them why the farm got our tax dollars- $36,000 is subsidies.

I am ill. Those poor poor defenseless animals. Those men are awful humans.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

A guy in the video admits to it feeling good to hit them and that he wants to keep hitting them.... then another admits to breaking a tail? What in the world is wrong with them?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Citrus, did you read a couple of posts up from your first post of this bunch? There is a link to an article about arrests, etc.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

No I did not read the posts- but I did find the article on Billy Joe Gregg, Jr arresst and $100,000 bond for 12 counts of abuse. What about the owner, Larry Conklin.... what about the other people involved... and what is an indepedant veterinarian going to review that any other person cannot see... the cows were treated with cruelty and abuse.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's another article:

Billy Joe Gregg, Conklin Dairy Farms Employee, Charged With Animal Cruelty After Abuse Video Surfaces


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Citrus said:


> No I did not read the posts-


Just a thought - before you go off making post after post after post implying no one is doing anything you might want to read some more posts.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

eugh i watched the whole video and it made me so sick people could do that. i can honestly say though that if he tried that with any of our cattle he'd most likely get impaled by a horn (we have highlanders and our lady's can be quite nasty especially when they have calves) maybe thats what he needs!  a nice big horn through his eye socket in to his brain


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Just a thought - before you go off making post after post after post implying no one is doing anything you might want to read some more posts.


I don't appreciate you assuming that I am implying that no one is doing anything. All I did was ask. You need to back off and lighten up.

I posted one post asking if anyone had called, merely out of curiosity, and then two more expressing my appalledness at the animals treatment. I never said one thing about no one doing anything. I suggest that before you put words in someone's mouth, you ask for clarification.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Citrus said:


> You need to back off and lighten up.


Sounds funny coming from you.

Alwaysbehind was simply pointing out the fact that the things you were asking about had already been covered in previous posts, had you bothered to read - she implied nothing, YOU stated yourself you didn't read the other posts. 

This thread is ugly enough as it is without getting crappy to your fellow posters.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you, Indy. That is exactly what I was saying.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Go back and read my posts. I did not say "no one is doing anything". I asked to see who else was calling. 

I did not read all the posts- but clearly my posts are getting misconstrued here. I implied nothing- the implication was done in the readers mind.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I have worked dairy farms before. I am in Ohio and this is not the norm. First I can bet from looking at the facilities they have a low rating and are not getting top $$ for their milk. Also doing with they are doing is one big reason the cows are getting mastitis. They are not going to have a hard time milking the cow out b/c the cow is nervous and scared. 

They need to close that dairy down as I bet they are not making much money doing it.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> Sounds funny coming from you.
> 
> Alwaysbehind was simply pointing out the fact that the things you were asking about had already been covered in previous posts, had you bothered to read - she implied nothing, YOU stated yourself you didn't read the other posts.
> 
> This thread is ugly enough as it is without getting crappy to your fellow posters.


No, Alwaysleftbehind clearly says that before I make post after post after post saying that nothing is being done that I should read the previous posts......

None of my posts say no one is doing anything. 

I totally agree and will continue not to be crappy to other posters. However, I will stand up to those that don't understand my post and try to correct something that I did not even do.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright back to the topic at hand. No need to jump on each other. It is not at all unheard of for people to post comments before reading every post in large threads.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My FIL owns and runs a nice sized Dairy Farm where he works from dawn to dusk, and never has he ever handled his cattle in this manner. 

These cows are his livelyhood, and are treated with kindness and respect. If they are injured, that means no milk, no milk means no quota, no quota means no sales, no sales means no money.

There are very strict rules and regulations with the Milk Industry and his farm is checked up on, on a very regular basis to ensure that all is runing right and properly for the animals sake, and the milk that he produces.

My FIL is a VERY LARGE Polish man, and if this happened on his farm, to his cows - you can guarantee that the inbred ******* hickerbilly who treated these cows in this way, would not of walked off the property. He'd of been beaten down before he could of cried in pain.

This man, is a coward, a pig, ingnorant, disgusting and deserves to have a cattle prod shoved up his patunkee. I would LOVE to lock his head into a clamp where he cannot move, while I beat his face with a heavy object. 

He's disgusting, and deserves to be bestowed apon him, as he bestowed apon those poor animals. If I were there, seeing this treatment - I'd be in prison because I'd of walked up behind him with a metal pipe and smashed his head in.

The Dairy Farm owner of the establishment in this video, states that he had no idea what was going on to his cattle, my question is - how could he not know when there are mutilated cows roaming around, and calves bludgened to death? 

That farm should be shut down, and all those involved deserve to be in prison, left to be free pickings from their fellow inmates, who would have a great time showing them the same treatment that they showed those defenseless creatures on a daily basis.

Now that, I would buy a ticket to watch.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

As disgusting as I think the sociopaths are who did this, I do not wish to watch them suffer.

When we claim to be appalled at the suffering of others and yet wish the same thing upon another, even the ones who did such horrible things, we are no better than they.

I don't believe in an eye for an eye. What I _do _believe in is that these sadists should be locked away forever, so they're not walking around in the general population. These are not human beings as I understand it, they're more animal than the creatures they're abusing.

Yes, I'd _like_ to take a baseball bat to the back of the guy's head and stomp him the way he did those calves, but that wouldn't make me any better than him if I did. Sadism and torture is inexcusable, even for those who dole it out.

Sometimes it's hard to be a Christian, but I can't say, "God loves everyone except THEM, so it's okay to hurt them."

JMHO


----------



## Tony The Pony (May 15, 2010)

omg i almost cried...


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I didnt watch the video...I read the replies and knew I wouldnt be able to handle it after what I've seen before. I live in Wisconsin which means lots of farms and my grandma owns a farm and I work there. We all love those cows and treat them like gold cause they are what makes us the money. Last summer, I went to California with some of my friends who help with animal abuse when we heard about abuse going on at a milking farm. It was horrible. I had to throw up multiple times. There was a cow with an open flesh wound that was gushing blood and when my friend asked what happened, a worker said" she wouldnt move fast enough so I hit her with the pitch fork and the electric cow prod." We found out later that cow had been bleeding for over 2 hours. This is not the norm and it needs to stop. Stuff like this makes me sick. Im all for eating meat, drinking milk, and eating my veggies, but this is abuse, plain and simple. Something needs to be done.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Broke my heart to watch this.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

That is ****ING SICK!
Gary Conklin needs to get the **** pounded out of him before being left to die slowly. What a sad, sad peice of ****.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Sometimes it's hard to be a Christian, but I can't say, "God loves everyone except THEM, so it's okay to hurt them."
> 
> JMHO


Guess this makes me really glad I'm not religious. 
I think this guy should be strung up like a cow does before it's slaughtered. Because what he just did, he lost ANY right to be treated like ANY sort of animal with respect. 
I'd happily dole out his punishment and wouldn't lost a wink of sleep over it. Does that make me a bad person? I don't know. Maybe. But you know what? I really don't care.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't watch the video. The replies alone are enough to break my heart. I hope they get whats coming to them.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> As disgusting as I think the sociopaths are who did this, I do not wish to watch them suffer.
> 
> When we claim to be appalled at the suffering of others and yet wish the same thing upon another, even the ones who did such horrible things, we are no better than they.
> 
> ...


I agree. Torturing and killing him wouldn't make us any better.

I still stand for my opinion that this man has have to be something horribly wrong in his life and he has to feel horribly bad inside, some way.

Did anyone noticed that he has been in army? Don't misunderstand me, that isn't a statement about your army's operations or wheter them are good or bad (I don't have an opinion about that and I don't even want to interfere in it more, I know you're very proud of your army), but I started to wonder if he has been deployed at some base that you've eg in the Middle East or some else "hotspot" in the world. That's since I've caught that it can be extremely wearing mentally, especially if you have to participate actions and some people just can't stand that hard life sane. Then we have people who show different symptoms, just like aggression and violence. Or if he has had other bad troubles in his life earlier.

The things that happened in that dairy farm are totally brutal and disgusting and no matter what are the reasons behind it, those don't make the cow's sufferance more acceptable or less significant. I just would want to understand what can turn a human a monster like that and if behavior like that is actually a cry for help. I agree that this man has to be punished because what he did is totally wrong anyways, but I'd also want to know if he needs some help himself. And I guess he needs, that's why I'd put him (besides the punisment) in treatment at some mental ward, voluntarily or involuntarily.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Guess this makes me really glad I'm not religious.
> I think this guy should be strung up like a cow does before it's slaughtered. Because what he just did, he lost ANY right to be treated like ANY sort of animal with respect.
> I'd happily dole out his punishment and wouldn't lost a wink of sleep over it. Does that make me a bad person? I don't know. Maybe. But you know what? I really don't care.


WSA, you don't have to be religious to be humane.

If we decry violence against others, we also have to be willing to let the courts punish this poor excuse for a human being.

It doesn't matter whether or not you believe in a deity, it's all comes down to being humane towards everyone, not just the people we like.

I have no problem with the death penalty when it's necessary, but the bad people aren't tortured and then killed the way their victims were. To do that would make us no better than the creature we're killing.

I agree that putting a rabid, violent animal down is sometimes the only way to handle things, but we have to do it in a humane manner, otherwise we lose some of our own humanity.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

There is NOTHING humane about those men. Hencefore, you lose the right to it. I feel the same way about child rapists/murderers.
When you treat animals or children like that, I REFUSE to treat you with any sort of kindness. You throw away your own humanity, you should be prepared to deal with the consquences, and not ones that are little slap on the hands.
Perhaps this is how we should reform our molestors/rapists. Might work to give them a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I work on two dairy farms and this is just disgusting. Why in the hell would you treat the animals like this?? Any good farmer knows that the more comfortable, relaxed and happy the cows are, the less likely they are to get sick and will produce more milk. The only time we ever use a pitchfork is when in close quarters with the bulls and even so, they are only ever used if the bull is question is not having a very good day if you know what I mean. Calves can be incredibly frustrating, but I mean, they're just like children. They don't know any better. And to beat them upside the head because they won't stand still...??

-headdesk-

Working with cows (animals in general, really, but most pertinently cows) is terribly frustrating at times and it's so easy to want to take it out on them, but this only makes them less and less receptive to the task you want them to accomplish. Cows are not as stupid as people say. I think they are incredibly intelligent and incredibly stubborn - bad combination. :lol:


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

This absolutely DISGUSTED me. I am thinking about finding the phone number for the facility that this was taped at, calling them on a hidden number and cursing them out. ._.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I couldn't even finish watching it, it was so horrible. It just makes my stomache twist and turn and ughh i hate those people for doing that it would be better to just kill them then beat them thats just wrong


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I didnt watch it, i don think that i would be able to with what the other poeple have said :S


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

I could not even make it past when the guy was stomping on the calf's head..I stopped there. I have seen these sort of videos on HSUS webpage..it's horrendous. There is a special place for those people in hell.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Pinto, is there a reason you bumped up a thread that has not been active in six months?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't even know where the video is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

i wanna travel ova to the usa and find them so i can treat them the same way


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Pinto, is there a reason you bumped up a thread that has not been active in six months?


Hmm..I did not notice that..


----------

